# Via Nirone 7 Alu 2006 Sizing/Geometry



## Urthwhyte (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been looking for a (used) road bike for several months now to get into the wonderful sport of road cycling, and I've finally come across one that I believe will fit me. However, the seller is rather far away and thus I'd like to get a look at sizing diagram before I trek all the way out there and find it doesn't fit.

The bike is a 2006 Via Nirone, 48cm from center of bottom bracket to center of top tube, and despite extensive searching of Bianchiusa and Bianchi's international sites, I have yet to find any geometry charts for models predating 2010 which have a curved top tube and thus dissimilar effective top tube lengths. If anyone either has the chart saved for some reason, or has a similarly sized Bianchi from the same period and could measure the top tube and standover I'd be very grateful.


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

I would think the effective top tube length is unchanged, curved or straight. After all, E.T.T. doesn't follow the tube, it follows the imaginary horizontal line drawn between the intersection of the line by the headtube and seat tube.

That said, the geometry should be very similar or the same as the current range - I don't think they would make any big change to that frame unless they decided on targeting a different consumer.


----------



## danjammin (Aug 19, 2008)

This sounds like it would be their size 55 (based on a nominal 55cm c-t sizing, but this bit isn't important). The top tube should be more or less 55cm, effective length, meaning this is what it would be if it were horizontal. The headtube length is probably around 145mm, and using the semi-integrated headset adds another 5-10mm. 

If you are new to riding none of this matters a whole lot, imo. What matters is that the bike is the right size, which it will be if you're anywhere between 5'6" and 5'10". The front ends (headtube lengths) are a bit low compared to what seems to be typical US attitudes, but don't do anything extreme with spacer stacks or upturned stems and you'll have a nice riding bicycle.

Of course, this is only my opinion and ymmv...


----------

